# Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera



## Hulk16 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich überlege mir eine Unterwasserkamera zuzulegen, damit ich einmal sehen kann was es jeweils für Fische sind die mir mein Echolot anzeigt.
Es gibt ja bei Anbietern wie Conrad-Security Unterwasserkameras die bis 30m Wassertiefe einsetzbar sind.
Die Unterwasserkameras besitzen einen 30m Kabel mit Cinch- Anschluss für einen Monitor oder eine Videokamera.
Sie können mit einem 12 V Bleigelakku betrieben werden und sind mit Scheinwerfer ausgestattet.
Es sollte doch somit funktionieren sich die Unterwasserwelt einmal genauer anzusehen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Kameras und kann mir dazu ein paar Tipps geben? #t


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Stell mal nen Link rein


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Auf der einen Seite kann ich Dein Bedürfnis nach "mehr" Information verstehen, auf der anderen Seite finde ich jedoch, dass mans mit der Technik auch übertreiben kann.

In diesem Fall vor allem deswegen, weil einfach kein Echolot Fischarten identifizieren kann und deswegen diese Kombination in meinen Augen doch eher sinnlos ist.


----------



## Hulk16 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Ich hoffe das es genehmigt ist so einen Link hier zu plazieren.

http://www.conrad-security.de/scrip...irekt_aufriss_area=0804140&~cookies=&cookie_n[1]=sec_hk_cookie&cookie_v[1]=SEC&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Tue%2c+08-Jan-2008+17%3a58%3a13+GMT&scrwidth=1024

Dort sind einige taugliche Modelle die für diesen Zweck geeignet seien sollten.
Tja über den Sinn und Unsinn so einer Technik kann man anderer Meinung sein.
Nur ich habe wirklich das Bedürfnis zu verstehen was mein Echolot, momentan das Lowrance X135, mir für Fische anzeigt.
Zu sehen wie die Fische sich da unten in 15-20m Wassertiefe verhalten, vielleicht einigen Angelkollegen so etwas per Film zu zeigen.
Es soll auf keinen Fall fürs Fleischmachen gedacht sein, das wäre ja dann schon wirklich übel.
Es geht mir dabei wirklich nur um den Lerneffekt!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo,
ich habe bereits Bilder von einigen dieser Unterwasserkameras gesehen. Es ist sehr schwierig, ordentliche Bilder zu bekommen. Die meisten Kameras sind max auf 2m Entfernung einsetzbar und haben dann einen geringen Aufnahmewinkel. Wenn du dir die Grundbeschaffenheit betrachten willst, mag es gehen. Fischbeobachtung im eigentlichen Sinne ist von diesen preiswerten Teilen nicht machbar. Du kannt die Kamera ja nicht bewegen.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

son paar Filme gibts da schon zu sehen bei youtube or whereever wo dolche dinger am DR Seil irgendwo hängen um die Bisse zu filmen ....
manche sehen ganz nett aus - aber ich selber halte das für Geldverschwendung irgendwie ... #c
aber so mit Echolot und fettem Scheinwerfer runter leuchten ... ;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

habe diese kamera sie funktioniert aber nur wenn absolut keine trübung im wasser ist.


----------



## Torsk1 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Ich "hatte" auch mal so ein Teil bis ich das Kabel mit der Schraube zerlegt habe.

Naja erkennen konnte man nicht viel, wie schon geschrieben muss das Wasser klar sein und weit gucken kann man damit auch nicht.


----------



## Heiko112 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Ich zeichne mein Echolotbild komplett auf, und wenn ich Fischkontakt habe spule ich zuhause auf dem rechner so weit vor wie der Kontakt war. So habe ich mir das "Echolotlesen" ein klein wenig beigebracht.

Hatte gestern einen Barsch wieder zurückgesetzt der sah dann so aus. kann man schön sehen wie der wieder richtung grund ist. Denke das bringt mehr als ne Kamera unter Wasser.


----------



## minden (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Kontrolle mit Unterwasserkamera*

Wollte mir letzlich die hier mal holen...leider habe ich die Aution verpennt

http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p2925_INFRAROT-UNTERST--TZTE-UNTERWASSER-KAMERA.html


----------

